# Merry Christmas everybody.



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I hope you all have a great day with your families and remember why we celebrate it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you, 444. To you and your wife. I hope all is well with you two once again so you can enjoy the day.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas 444. 😁


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas ME 😁


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It looks like the old timers are still hanging out to wish each other good wishes. Kind of a warm and fuzzy feeling, that.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you and Merry Christmas @imnukensc !


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What is that? Love it. Merry Christmas to you, PJ.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> What is that? Love it. Merry Christmas to you, PJ.


I think it's a fire department Christmas charity in Oregon.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Leave it to you to find something like that.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Thank you, 444. To you and your wife. I hope all is well with you two once again so you can enjoy the day.


We're still feeling a little under the weather but slowly getting there.


----------

